# شراشف صلاة موديلااات روووعه



## مسوقة26 (4 مايو 2012)

والوان الشرشف الوردي اللي فوق كثيرة هذه صوره واضحة
وهو مخيط وجاهز يتلبس مثل الثوب ب45
















سعره ب45 ريال
والوانه كثيرة























شراشف خامتها جرسيه منها السادة والمشجر ب45 الواحد
وفيه الوان ورسومات وعملية جدا



























نوع ثاني من الشراشف كله قماش ماعدا الراس والاكمام استرتش
سعر المفرق 45












اطقم صلاه لبيتك او تقدميها هدية لأعز الناس
اطقم عرايس يتكون من 4 قطع
شنطة وشرشف وسجادة وبيت مصحف
متوفرة منه الوان متعددة
الفوشي والسماوي والتركواز والموف والبيج والعودي والبني
سعر الطقم ب130

















سعر الطقم 130









االالوان







حيكون التسليم بجدة والمدينة والطايف مع المندوب
وومااسامح اللي تراسلني وتضيع وقتي
كل شي واضح

ولطلبات الجملة سعر خاص
من 6 واكثر




__________________

كورسيه حليمة جملة ب70 ومفرق 120_جهاز تكبير الصدر وجهاز المساج_ارواج سحرية_واطقم صلاة


----------

